
Silicon Valley Live Hospital Bed Data - sahin-boydas
https://www.sccgov.org/sites/phd/DiseaseInformation/novel-coronavirus/Pages/dashboard.aspx#hospital
======
GordonS
I was confused about where the actual data was... then after several seconds
the charts began to appear.

I used PowerBI in one project before, with charts embedded in a web page, and
this was my experience too - they just took _forever_ to load!

On top of that, the documentation around embedding charts was pretty poor, and
the licensing model was very confusing - I don't think we ever did really
understand it!

~~~
ampdepolymerase
With the new .NET Blazor stack I think this will be the new normal. All
rendering will be streamed on-demand through WebSockets. Great for real-time
stuff but takes some optimization for initial page load performance.

~~~
GordonS
Not sure what you mean; when I used embedded PowerBI (~2 years ago, I think),
it didn't use WebSockets.

------
awaythrower
Ignore the rtPCR test result data because SARS-CoV-2 still isn't a mandatory
report condition (which is ridiculous) and so private labs don't report
positive (or negative) results to any government regulators. The majority of
tests are currently being conducted by private labs for people with insurance
and only mostly critical cases are being tested, so basically no one infected
is included in the statistics. The only ones being tested by the county are
typically homeless, undocumented or other people who show up critically-ill to
county hospitals.

Santa Clara county is about 2-3 weeks behind NY, which means the peak there
will be roughly in 4-6 weeks. It's going to be a major disaster and emergency
healthcare will be essentially unusable until mid June.

~~~
veggieburglar
Do you mean 2-3 weeks behind in testing capability?

Santa Clara County was the first in the nation to go under SIP protocols
officially.

~~~
zaidf
Yeah the narrative that it will peak in the Bay Area in June makes very little
sense to me. Even ppl on the front lines are saying otherwise:
[https://twitter.com/Bob_Wachter/status/1245536549757841409?s...](https://twitter.com/Bob_Wachter/status/1245536549757841409?s=20)

------
_1tan
A similar overview from Germany:
[https://www.intensivregister.de/#/intensivregister](https://www.intensivregister.de/#/intensivregister)

Sadly the data doesn't seem to be readily accessible.

------
bb123
This is interesting. It would appear Santa Clara has quite a bit more capacity
for when things get worse.

~~~
redis_mlc
No, the numbers are very bad.

There's approx. 860 acute and ICU beds empty (from the text chart) for Santa
Clara County, which has about 3-4 million people. So that will be full in
about 1-2 weeks.

In addition, the California emergency stockpiles were neglected, so all that
material rotted.

But it gets worse.

We're in lockdown to "flatten the curve" on how many ventilators are needed.
But it turns out 2/3 of corona ventilator patients die in 2-3 weeks, and the
rest are too ill to leave the hospital.

So it calls into question why we are in lockdown if ventilators are in fact
irrelevant. That needs to be re-evaluated from a public health policy.

It looks to me like corona should be treated like a regular flu, and the only
lockdown should be for plane flights.

Ventilators Are No Panacea For Critically Ill COVID-19 Patients

[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/04/02/8261052...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/04/02/826105278/ventilators-are-no-panacea-for-critically-ill-
covid-19-patients)

~~~
berdario
That still means that (after a few grueling weeks) 1/3rd of the patients could
survive. Moreover there's all the non-covid19 patients that could also survive
if they wouldn't find the ICU fulls.

That's not irrelevant.

Btw, you're right that we're not capitalizing on the lockdown as much as we
could: we're supposed to build out the testing, contract tracing and early
detection infrastructure (temperature checks at every office and grocery
shops... Italy just started)

Shutting down plane flights is actually not that useful: we should just do
what South Korea is doing and test every single arrival, and then we could
keep that infrastructure in place (obviously, if the number of flights make it
untenable to test every arrival, that should be heavily capped)

~~~
redis_mlc
No, 1/3 are not expected to survive.

If you read the article, they're expecting 90% to either die or have organ
damage.

So out of 50 patients, they's expecting 2 patients to walk out of the hospital
with some kind of normal life.

Ventlators don't appear to tbe the answer beyond, "Well, we tried to do
something. Too bad they don't work."

The additional problem is that using ineffective ventilators kills your
hospital staff for little gain. In SARs-1 (2002) in Toronto, more hospital
staff got infected or died than in the general population. Hospital
ventilation systems circulate airborne diseases.

Now that we have data that ventilators don't work, we need to look at what the
next steps are. There's no point in destroying the economy waiting for
ventilators when they're not a treatment for corona virus.

~~~
yodon
Your analysis that ventilators don't work may be valid. Your conclusion that
therefor trying to flatten the curve is useless is dangerously invalid. Most
people who come down with Covid-19 don't require ventilators. Flattening the
curve buys time for all measures, including development of other treatment
approaches.

~~~
redis_mlc
Your comment repeats the common wisdom from 2 weeks ago, but does not apply
today. It does not stand up to any scrutiny.

------
ex3ndr
Wow so good

